# Omar Abdulrahman



## Torros (14 Giugno 2015)

Questo è un talento pazzesco, ho avuto modo di vederlo un po' di tempo fa in Copa d'Asia contro il Giappone e sono rimasto letteralmente a bocca aperta. 
Molti storceranno il naso a leggere che gioca negli Emirati Arabi Uniti, ma io dico chissenefrega, tutte le volte che ha giocato contro nazionali europee e sud americane, ha sempre fatto un figurone. 
E' da un po' che leggo in giro di un suo possibile approdo in Europa al City, al Barca, all'Arsenal e ad altri club, ma nulla di concreto per ora.




Ovviamente un video può essere un analisi superficiale, ma certamente si può notare, oltre alla classe sopraffina fuori dal comune, un'enorme intelligenza calcistica.
Un giocatore come lui può giocare ovunque e mi piacerebbe tanto al Milan. Dico che si adatterebbe benissimo all'Europa, perché gioca a pochi tocchi, sa sempre cosa fare e a chi darla. Sa quando dribblare o passarla, non forza la giocata, non è quindi il classico dribblomane da you tube . 


Il suo ruolo è quello di Playbasso o trequartista e a noi servirebbe come il pane.


----------



## Sanchez (14 Giugno 2015)

Ottima segnalazione

Gran tecnica e agilità, fa degli assist al bacio, la mette dove vuole. Ottima visione di gioco

Rimango stupito che a 24 anni nessuno in Europa ci abbia ancora pensato a questo ragazzo


----------

